# HOT & FAST BUTT, with JUDY'S PRETZEL BUNS, THANKS MossyMo!



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2016)

After seeing MossyMo's thread with PP on a pretzel bun. I asked Judy if she thought she could bake some pretzel buns.

She said yes & I had a butt in the freezer, so the adventure begins. I have always smoked butt's at 210-225 for 18-20 hours.

But after my success with the hot & fast brisket on the Lang, I knew I had to try that with a butt. Here's what I started with.













10-17-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






There really wasn't much trimming to do, just a little here & there.













10-17-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






I just rubbed it down & got the Lang fired up.













10-17-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






The next thing on my list is a spotlight out in back so I don't have to wear the light on my head.













10-17-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






There she is ready to go. I had some scraps left over from a bacon slicing session & put them on the top rack.

Thought it would give the butt a little flavor boost.













10-17-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Six hours in & the IT is 162. The Lang has been right at 280 all morning.













10-17-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Time for Judy to make the buns. She just followed a recipe from King Arthur.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/pretzel-sandwich-buns-recipe

Here they are ready for the spa treatment.













10-17-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Thirty seconds on one side.













10-17-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Flip!













10-17-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






And thirty seconds on the other side.













10-17-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Then onto a baking sheet. Make a slice in each one & add a sprinkle of sea salt.

Note to self: Next time make the slices a little deeper. I was the cutter & we both thought the slices weren't deep enough.













10-17-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Here they are straight out of the oven. I can't believe how good these things were.

They taste just like a soft pretzel, chewy & delicious!













10-17-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






OK back to the butt. It is at the 9 hour mark & the IT is 192.

Were getting hungry, so to speed things up I put it in a foil pan with a little apple juice, covered it & back into the smoker.













10-17-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






It hit 203 in about 1 hour, so the total time was 10 hours.













10-17-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






As you can see the bone pulled out clean.













10-17-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016


















10-17-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






I prefer to pull the pork by hand, that way if there is any un-rendered fat I can just get it out.

I really don't like taking a bite & getting a big hunk of fat, but that's just me.













10-17-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






All pulled & ready for the finishing sauce.  We like SoFla Q'uers, been using it for years.

There are several good one's out there. Chef Jimmy J has a good one too.













10-17-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






A little squirt of finishing sauce & a good toss.













10-17-16 25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






And it's ready for those awesome pretzel buns!













10-17-16 26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Judy likes hers plain, no BBQ sauce or slaw. She took a bite before I could get a photo.













10-17-16 27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






I like BBQ sauce on mine, sometimes slaw too. We didn't have any slaw, so it's just BBQ sauce this time.













10-17-16 28.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 18, 2016






Two things about this smoke stand out.

Number one is Judy's pretzel buns were amazing!!!

Number two is smoking a butt at 280 will be the way I do it from here on.

This is by far the best PP that I have ever made.

The meat had the perfect texture, flavor, juiciness, & the perfect amount of smoke flavor.

And I didn't have to do an all night smoke.

I think it may be the time to sell my WSM's & BBQ Guru setup.

Thanks for looking folks!

Al


----------



## xray (Oct 18, 2016)

Al, that looks absolutely delicious! Now I'm starving looking at that PP sandwich first thing in the morning.

When you said you are going to smoke butts like this from now on, are you going to foil that last hour or at 190 IT? Or was that only due to time constraints? Either way, it's awesome


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks great Al! Will have to give those buns a try!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks Awesome Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Sammy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And that mouth full of Fat thing??---It's not "Just You".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 18, 2016)

You had me at pretzel bun! lol

Nice cook Al!


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 18, 2016)

DANG that looks good!!!   Thanks for sharing your method, and for the link to the bun recipe, too!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 18, 2016)

Holy pretzel buns batman.

Those look freakin AWESOME


----------



## Bummed (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks amazing as usual, I'll definitely give the higher temperature a try next time! 

Got to give those pretzel buns a try too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2016)

Xray said:


> Al, that looks absolutely delicious! Now I'm starving looking at that PP sandwich first thing in the morning.
> 
> When you said you are going to smoke butts like this from now on, are you going to foil that last hour or at 190 IT? Or was that only due to time constraints? Either way, it's awesome


Thanks Xray,

It was not my intention to foil the butt, however we were getting hungry, so I reluctantly foiled it.

But next time it will be without foil. We like the thick bark & foiling kinda softens it up.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Al! Will have to give those buns a try!


Thanks Case!

The buns were the star of the show!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

I appreciate it my friend!

Al


Smokin Kat said:


> DANG that looks good!!!   Thanks for sharing your method, and for the link to the bun recipe, too!


Thanks Kat!

You have to try the buns, they are unbelievable, and Judy said they were easier than the french bread rolls she usually makes.

Al


nepas said:


> Holy pretzel buns batman.
> 
> Those look freakin AWESOME


Thanks Rick!

I appreciate it buddy!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> You had me at pretzel bun! lol
> 
> Nice cook Al!





Bummed said:


> Looks amazing as usual, I'll definitely give the higher temperature a try next time!
> 
> Got to give those pretzel buns a try too!


Thanks a lot fellas!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks really great Al, I might have to try that myself. Looks delicious

I am going to try the bun recipe too. Thanks for the great post!













Daauum Your Makin Me Hungry.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


----------



## tropics (Oct 19, 2016)

Al sorry I must not have hit submit yesterday Great post the whole meal looks great Points heading your way.

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow.   Love them buns.    Gonna have to try them.   I am not a baker by any means.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 19, 2016)

Everything looks fantastic Al!


----------



## bena (Oct 19, 2016)

Man nice job - love the Pretzel bread - gonna try that.  Points!


----------



## sauced (Oct 19, 2016)

Man Al......you hit yet another home run!!

That fantastic PP with those incredible pretzel buns.......WOW!!!

Points again!!


----------



## seenred (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks terrific...way to go Al and Judy!  Point!

Red


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks great Al and Judy.

As for your lighting system I just purchased this
View media item 495179
For our Chickens. 

www.harborfreight.com/60-LED-Solar-Security-Light-62534.html?ccdenc=eyJjb2RlIjoiNDIxMDEwNjciLCJza3UiOiI2MjUzNCIsImlzIjoiMjkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk%0D%0AIjoiMTEzODAifQ%3D%3D%0D%0A

With the coupon code 42101067 its only 29.99. If you have a harbor freight near by let me know and I can send you a picture of the coupon and you can print and go in and get it.

Brian


----------



## mike w (Oct 19, 2016)

Great qview and thanks for the bun recipe link!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 19, 2016)

POINTS!  POINTS!  POINTS!  What a fantastic thread Al!  Definitely adding those pretzel buns to my 'must try' list. 

Glad to hear we have another hot 'n fast convert in our midst.


----------



## b-one (Oct 19, 2016)

Great looking butt and buns!! I'm hoping to spin one soon as I have the time!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks really great Al, I might have to try that myself. Looks delicious
> 
> I am going to try the bun recipe too. Thanks for the great post!
> 
> ...


Thanks John!

Al


tropics said:


> Al sorry I must not have hit submit yesterday Great post the whole meal looks great Points heading your way.
> 
> Richie





c farmer said:


> Wow. Love them buns. Gonna have to try them. I am not a baker by any means.





Smokin Jay said:


> Everything looks fantastic Al!


Thanks Richie, Adam & Jay!

Al


bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great Al and Judy.
> 
> As for your lighting system I just purchased this
> View media item 495179
> ...


Thanks Brian,

Yes I do have a Harbor Freight just down the road from me.

If it wouldn't be too much trouble I would like to have that coupon.

Thanks again,

Al


Mike W said:


> Great qview and thanks for the bun recipe link!





Noboundaries said:


> POINTS!  POINTS!  POINTS!  What a fantastic thread Al!  Definitely adding those pretzel buns to my 'must try' list.
> 
> Glad to hear we have another hot 'n fast convert in our midst.


Thanks Mike & Ray!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2016)

BenA said:


> Man nice job - love the Pretzel bread - gonna try that.  Points!





Sauced said:


> Man Al......you hit yet another home run!!
> 
> That fantastic PP with those incredible pretzel buns.......WOW!!!
> 
> Points again!!





SeenRed said:


> Looks terrific...way to go Al and Judy!  Point!
> 
> Red


Thanks a lot guys!

We appreciate it!

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2016)

SmokinAl
  try this link http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...tml&cust=60508025215&keycode=1021&single=true 

If that doesn't work ill email it to you. Let me know.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 19, 2016)

Al 
Judy & You and that Lang are putting out some awesome meals!!
Great job!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> @SmokinAl try this link http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...tml&cust=60508025215&keycode=1021&single=true
> 
> If that doesn't work ill email it to you. Let me know.


Thanks Brian, got it!

Al


hardcookin said:


> Al
> Judy & You and that Lang are putting out some awesome meals!!
> Great job!!


Thanks Doug!

I appreciate it buddy!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

b-one said:


> Great looking butt and buns!! I'm hoping to spin one soon as I have the time!


Thanks B!!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 20, 2016)

SA, Awesome post, awesome PP, and doubly awesome pretzel buns !  Another item for my bucket list .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2016)

Great post Al.  As usual Miss Judy hit a home ren with those buns.

I'm with you totally on the mouth full of fat and SoFlaQuers sauce.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Awesome post, awesome PP, and doubly awesome pretzel buns !  Another item for my bucket list .





GaryHibbert said:


> Great post Al. As usual Miss Judy hit a home ren with those buns.
> 
> I'm with you totally on the mouth full of fat and SoFlaQuers sauce.
> 
> ...


Thanks CM & Gary!

The pretzel buns were definitely the star of the show!

Al


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2016)

It is absolutely no surprise that you made a great butt. However, this point is for Judy's pretzel buns!

The combination looks so good!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2016)

Disco said:


> It is absolutely no surprise that you made a great butt. However, this point is for Judy's pretzel buns!
> 
> The combination looks so good!
> 
> Disco


Thanks a lot Disco!

Like I said above the pretzel buns were the star of the show!

Judy is an incredible baker!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

Made a batch of Judy's pretzel buns. They are tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome thread Al, looks tasty !   I owe you a point, I'm over my limit for the day !


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Made a batch of Judy's pretzel buns. They are tasty!


Thanks Case!

I'll tell her you liked them!

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome thread Al, looks tasty ! I owe you a point, I'm over my limit for the day !


Thanks Justin!

No prob with the point, lots of good food on here right now!

Al


----------



## blades19 (Nov 10, 2016)

Al,

Youve been a great resource for me over the past two months. Can't wait to try some of your recipes you have on your signature. Going to try you hot and fast method around 280 either this weekend or next to go along with my turkey :).

Cheers!

-Blades


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2016)

blades19 said:


> Al,
> 
> Youve been a great resource for me over the past two months. Can't wait to try some of your recipes you have on your signature. Going to try you hot and fast method around 280 either this weekend or next to go along with my turkey :).
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm glad that you could use some of my recipes.

Let us know how the butt turns out.

Al


----------



## wild west (Nov 12, 2016)

Great looking pulled pork AL.  This thread and your hot and fast brisket have inspired me to try hot and fast. I did a butt before at 260* and was pleased with the results but never brisket. I picked up a 9lb packer and a 5lb butt this morning and I'm smoking tomorrow. They are similar thickness in the thickest part so I'm thinking cook times will be similar for the brisket and the butt. I'm shooting for 280* and allowing for about 1 1/2 hrs per lb for the butt so around 7 1/2 to 8 hrs. Did you see a stall when you did yours hot and fast or does 280 power it through the stall?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

wild west said:


> Great looking pulled pork AL. This thread and your hot and fast brisket have inspired me to try hot and fast. I did a butt before at 260* and was pleased with the results but never brisket. I picked up a 9lb packer and a 5lb butt this morning and I'm smoking tomorrow. They are similar thickness in the thickest part so I'm thinking cook times will be similar for the brisket and the butt. I'm shooting for 280* and allowing for about 1 1/2 hrs per lb for the butt so around 7 1/2 to 8 hrs. Did you see a stall when you did yours hot and fast or does 280 power it through the stall?


Thank you Sir!

No there was no stall at all, it just powered right thru.

Good luck & let me know how it worked for you.

Al


----------



## wild west (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi AL.  So I smoked the butt and brisket yesterday and it turned out great. All rubbed up and on the smoker at 8am smoker at 280*. Had a probe in the point one in the butt and one on the grate. The butt IT climbed at a steady pace ( quicker in the first three hours but steady). The  point raced to 193* in about 31/2 hours and stayed there. At 5 hours I thought I better check how done it was with an instant read therm. The point was getting close to probe tender and at 193*. The flat read 166* and was tough as hell. At 6 1/2 hours I had to separate the point and wrap it and into the cooler. I wrapped the flat still at 166* and let the butt go another hour. Pulled the butt and it joined the point at 7 1/2 hours. The flat climbed fast after I wrapped it and hit 205* at 8 1/2 hours. Rested everything till 6:30 pm and then had a great dinner. I would say it was as tender and juicy as any butt or brisket I've done before. The bark was real good but a little soft on the flat from wrapping. I will do it this way from now on. I made some buns some roasted brussel sprouts and pasta with Alfredo sauce to go with the meats. I didn't get any pics. I worked Saturday and left my phone (which is also my camera) in my tool pouch. Got it now so I might take pics of the leftover sliced brisket when I get home. Thanks for the inspiration to try this method


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2016)

wild west said:


> Hi AL. So I smoked the butt and brisket yesterday and it turned out great. All rubbed up and on the smoker at 8am smoker at 280*. Had a probe in the point one in the butt and one on the grate. The butt IT climbed at a steady pace ( quicker in the first three hours but steady). The point raced to 193* in about 31/2 hours and stayed there. At 5 hours I thought I better check how done it was with an instant read therm. The point was getting close to probe tender and at 193*. The flat read 166* and was tough as hell. At 6 1/2 hours I had to separate the point and wrap it and into the cooler. I wrapped the flat still at 166* and let the butt go another hour. Pulled the butt and it joined the point at 7 1/2 hours. The flat climbed fast after I wrapped it and hit 205* at 8 1/2 hours. Rested everything till 6:30 pm and then had a great dinner. I would say it was as tender and juicy as any butt or brisket I've done before. The bark was real good but a little soft on the flat from wrapping. I will do it this way from now on. I made some buns some roasted brussel sprouts and pasta with Alfredo sauce to go with the meats. I didn't get any pics. I worked Saturday and left my phone (which is also my camera) in my tool pouch. Got it now so I might take pics of the leftover sliced brisket when I get home. Thanks for the inspiration to try this method


I'm so glad it came out good for you!

The whole meal sounds absolutely delicious!

I wish you had got some photo's and you could have started your own thread.

Well maybe next time!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## jnet (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey Al, newbie question. I have two butts weighing in at about 9.6 lbs each, Kroger has them on sale at .99 lb. Anyway, I know to go by the temp but if it's approximately 1.5 hours per lb of meat is this going to take 28 hours?


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 9, 2017)

Jnet said:


> Hey Al, newbie question. I have two butts weighing in at about 9.6 lbs each, Kroger has them on sale at .99 lb. Anyway, I know to go by the temp but if it's approximately 1.5 hours per lb of meat is this going to take 28 hours?



Al is probably busy dealing with hurricane Irma.

I don't know what temp your smoking at. But approximately 1.5 hours and that would be for the heaviest butt. Not both.
You want to pull at 205 or check for good bone wiggle on your butt when you pull it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2017)

What Doug said is right on. You just take the largest butt & use that as your time estimate.

At 225 my butts usually take about 2 hours per pound. So for 2 - 10 lb. butts I would figure about 20 hours.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 10, 2017)

I've also been an "all night at 220°" for PP till this spring when time constraints dictated I finish in 10-12 hours...
After asking for some advice on the forum here Bear sent me Cliff Carters way; following his advice and technique I smoked them at 280°-300° and finished pulled and served 6 butts (about 53 pounds) in less 12 hours and they were GREAT...I've since done 8 more butts this summer the same way with exceptional results...
I'm with you Al...I won't be doing PP at 220° ever again unless I'm just bored and killing time.

Walt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> I've also been an "all night at 220°" for PP till this spring when time constraints dictated I finish in 10-12 hours...
> After asking for some advice on the forum here Bear sent me Cliff Carters way; following his advice and technique I smoked them at 280°-300° and finished pulled and served 6 butts (about 53 pounds) in less 12 hours and they were GREAT...I've since done 8 more butts this summer the same way with exceptional results...
> I'm with you Al...I won't be doing PP at 220° ever again unless I'm just bored and killing time.
> 
> Walt.


I'm glad Cliff's method worked good for you, Walt!!

I had no reason to doubt it would be good, even though I never tried it. I knew Cliff wouldn't steer me wrong.

He's a Good guy & he's been doing hot & fast for a long time.

Bear


----------



## berrya (Feb 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> After seeing MossyMo's thread with PP on a pretzel bun. I asked Judy if she thought she could bake some pretzel buns.
> 
> She said yes & I had a butt in the freezer, so the adventure begins. I have always smoked butt's at 210-225 for 18-20 hours.
> 
> ...



Al, 

Are you still smoking your Butts at a higher temp?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2018)

berrya said:


> Al,
> 
> Are you still smoking your Butts at a higher temp?



Yes I am, unless they need to be done for lunch. Then I'll do an all nighter on the WSM at 225.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2018)

Sounds great didn't see this before. However get mind out of gutter I cracked up when I read your thread heading.

Warren


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks great al them buns too wow I just can’t bring myself to do hot and fast lol !


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks awsome


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks fellas!
Al


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 25, 2018)

Amazing as always, Al. Are you sure the Pulled Pork was that good, I suspect those Pretzel buns would have made anything taste great! LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Amazing as always, Al. Are you sure the Pulled Pork was that good, I suspect those Pretzel buns would have made anything taste great! LOL



Your right Buddy!
The pretzel buns were definitely the star of the show!
Al


----------



## kyjack (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks great and those Buns wow! Smoking 2 now at 280 gonna havta get the wigey to make thise buns . Thanks for sharing the post.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2018)

kyjack said:


> Looks great and those Buns wow! Smoking 2 now at 280 gonna havta get the wigey to make thise buns . Thanks for sharing the post.



Happy to help you, and yes the buns are to die for!
If you get the chance to make them, they really up the presentation appeal.
And they really hold together good even with all the juicy PP & cole slaw.
Good luck & let me know how you like the hot & fast method.
I'm hooked on it & won't do it any other way unless I have to do an all nighter.
Al


----------



## kyjack (Jun 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Happy to help you, and yes the buns are to die for!
> If you get the chance to make them, they really up the presentation appeal.
> And they really hold together good even with all the juicy PP & cole slaw.
> Good luck & let me know how you like the hot & fast method.
> ...


I'll let you know for sure how they turn out, So far they look great. 7 hrs in and the IT is 185 si I backed the heat down to 215 or smoke setting to get a good smoke on the back end. also spraying with apple juice every few hours. probably another hour to go.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 8, 2018)

Al,
 you still have those Bamboo trees? I think you could use those and make some tiki torches for lighting. :D


----------



## phatbac (Jun 8, 2018)

Those look frickin awesome! Good Job Al!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2018)

Yea I still have the bamboo, but I put in a couple of spotlights, Johnny.
Thanks Aaron!
Good luck Jack, let us know how it turns out!
Al


----------

